# Amazing Christian Library



## cupotea (Dec 4, 2005)

http://www.amazinglibrary.com/?sermonaudio

I ran across this on sermonaudio.com. I've never heard of it before. Lists an incredible number of works by great people. 

Anyone have any insight into it? Any ideas or opinions?


----------



## cupotea (Dec 4, 2005)

Took a look at some of their stuff and saw it's the same as SWRBs works. Xerox copies of books.


----------

